# I searched the forum for “First King” interesting results...



## PierPressure (Mar 23, 2021)

I used the forum search to see when some of the first kings were caught on the local piers and was pretty surprised that several were early April but I also found several as early as March 24th in 2016 .

I got the itch so bad I’m about to drive down there lol


----------



## Savage87 (Mar 3, 2019)

PierPressure said:


> I used the forum search to see when some of the first kings were caught on the local piers and was pretty surprised that several were early April but I also found several as early as March 24th in 2016 .
> 
> I got the itch so bad I’m about to drive down there lol


I heard they caught the first king on the Panama city pier yesterday but havent seen any pics to confirm it. And iam right there with you I'm ready for the kings to show up so I can fire the smoker up.....


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

just wait for kingfish501 to post up the report. he's always on the pier. just remember "kingfish" for his knowledge and "501" for the year he was born. lol.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

just wait for kingfish501 to post up the report. he's always on the pier. just remember "kingfish" for his knowledge and "501" for the year he was born. lol.
jack


----------

